# Branson loves TiVo



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

"We may well get thousands of people switching over from Sky to Virgin; it's a weapon that we've got that they can never develop which obviously gives us a bit of an advantage."

Read more: http://www.techradar.com/news/inter...-is-a-weapon-against-sky-934850#ixzz1GDYFO9Y7


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Wonder he's been able to see the new software with 3rd tuner and more apps


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

"maybe lay an enormous cable from here to the Caribbean; that would be tremendous", along with deeply impressive but medically worrying.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

smokie said:


> "maybe lay an enormous cable from here to the Caribbean; that would be tremendous", along with deeply impressive but medically worrying.


Sir Richard needs to call up DirecTV and demand the long-promised new DTivo.


----------

